

Ask HN: How do you write documentation for your public APIs? - nahcub

Do you know of any good programs? Do you simply use a Markdown or RST document? Or do you know of something even better?<p>Thanks!
======
bosky101
Wordnik's swagger comes to mind

<https://developers.helloreverb.com/swagger/>

We just launched our own api ( handwritten with bootstrap,css )

check it out at <http://appetite.io/docs>

~B

~~~
hhandoko
+1 for Swagger.

I'm predominantly .Net, and Swagger support for the ServiceStack[1] libraries
has been very handy!

[1] [http://servicestack.net/](http://servicestack.net/)

------
trevoro
I really like using Restdown <https://github.com/trentm/restdown>

It's markdown with a few more conventions. Really handy.

------
swah
Python has Sphinx, used by almost every big package.

